# ما المقصود بالـ FIX server



## mmtronic (13 ديسمبر 2009)

الاخوة الافاضل 

ما هو المقصود بالـ FIX server هل هو مثل OPC server واذا كان 
ما الفرق بينهما


----------



## eng.huda101 (1 يناير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------

